# mitre saw stands



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

meh, might be a case of making something up thats a face frame with a lower shelf for storing supplies and put it on wheels,, nothing heavy though to make transporting it solo easy


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I have the dewalt stands and they are a quick/easy setup. However, the function of them drives me nuts. The wings are flimsy. I have not gotten around to try and modify it. Anyone have any pics of their dewalt setups?


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

just make one. i made this one with one sheet of mdo and some scraps. i have since added folding table legs to the middle so i dont have to have saw horses.
i made a cople crown stops from a short kreg track, a couple t bolts and a couple knobs.
cost about 100 bux in parts and an afternoon to build it.
i built that last jan or feb and its still holding strong.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Old cell phone pic of the saw stand I made. By far the best and lightest I have ever used. Use to have the dw stand before and didn't care for it. Before that was a delta universal stand heavier than hell.

Now I have 12' of support or kind slide the saw any direction ti give support where it's needed.

Cole


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> I hated the track rack....I thought my Ryobi was better except for large saws.....
> 
> AND WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN FIVE STAR?!


 
Ive been going thru a bitter divorce!! and now that i got the lawyers and ex out of my pockets.....i can talk and enjoy my tools..:thumbsup:

Track rac has worked great for me...i can set it up in two sec with 2 different saws, 10" and a 12" the supports are strong and all aliuminum i left out out on ocassion...no rust at all! i,ll post some pics when i find my camera! and it stores nice in my truck!

if i were to get a kapex i would mount it to the trac rac, i think its better than those wings..sorry warner...to many pieces to carry around!!:whistling


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Five Star said:


> Ive been going thru a bitter divorce!! and now that i got the lawyers and ex out of my pockets.....i can talk and enjoy my tools..:thumbsup:
> 
> Track rac has worked great for me...i can set it up in two sec with 2 different saws, 10" and a 12" the supports are strong and all aliuminum i left out out on ocassion...no rust at all! i,ll post some pics when i find my camera! and it stores nice in my truck!
> 
> if i were to get a kapex i would mount it to the trac rac, i think its better than those wings..sorry warner...to many pieces to carry around!!:whistling


 Well welcome BACK wondered where you were!:thumbup:

Cole


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Chris Klee, i'm with you. I like to build them myself, it's cheaper and you get exactly what you want. my miter saw isn't as heavy as my table saw, so I really don't care if the miter saw stand has wheels or not, it would be nice to have though.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

who got custody of the tools?


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Ya welcome back five star! I was wondering the same thing. Atleast it sounds like it worked out for ya:thumbup:


Dave


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

dkillianjr said:


> Ya welcome back five star! I was wondering the same thing. Atleast it sounds like it worked out for ya:thumbup:
> 
> Dave


 
Yes and no...I almost became six star....as you know they go right for the bread box!! But i perserveerd!! :thumbsup:




WarnerConstInc. said:


> who got custody of the tools?


you know all the green goodies went into underground shelter...LOL...id let them out every so often to get a little air..:whistling even got a few new ones along the way...i figured the green stuff has better payback than savings bonds...LOL...ebay stuff is selling for more $ used than the new cost!


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

I use my Dewalt like this


----------



## offshorehs (Oct 20, 2010)

i purchased the rigid stand with wheels and put the thing together and mounted my saw before realizing that it would take up to much real estate in the van. returned it and bought the ryobi due to the size and cost. it has worked well so far and folds up and hangs on the front wall of the van.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm surprised again at how many guys don't protect the customers' floors.

You do know how expensive it would be to change out some damaged hardwood?

I'm starting one next week. I went to wallmart and picked up 48 2x2 interlocking floor mats. The ones they sell for kids to play on. Cost me about $150. 

That's way cheaper than fixing a damaged floor, and it impresses the hell out of the client.

Just sayin'


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

katoman said:


> I'm surprised again at how many guys don't protect the customers' floors.
> 
> You do know how expensive it would be to change out some damaged hardwood?
> 
> ...


I have a bunch of those too, plus it makes the floor all soft when you kneel down.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

katoman said:


> I'm surprised again at how many guys don't protect the customers' floors.
> 
> You do know how expensive it would be to change out some damaged hardwood?
> 
> ...


I tried those but didn't like the cushion effect on the legs of the tools. Switched to comercial carpect runners the top is carpet. It is backed with rubber so spills have less of a chance to get under it. I'll snap a pic on monday, we have 3 layers of paper and then the carpet/runner down.

Cole


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

katoman said:


> I'm surprised again at how many guys don't protect the customers' floors.
> 
> You do know how expensive it would be to change out some damaged hardwood?
> 
> ...


yeah. I agree.

I put a lot of drop cloths down. I'm always afraid of something getting under a mat and you don't realize it and it causes a scratch. 

i might have to get some of those mats to put in the trailer for some jobs. 
do you tape them in place so they don't move if you are making a runner out of them.

cardboard can get dirt under it fast and then move around, causing lots of scratch marks on the surface of hardwood flooring.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have a bunch of those too, plus it makes the floor all soft when you kneel down.


do you lay on them while you are taking your smoke breaks? nap time?


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

FWIW Floor in my pic was getting patched and refinished.
HO made bigger mess by prepainting trim. 

Sometimes pics don't tell whole story.
IMHO too :thumbsup:
That cardboard "was" under my stand and work area.
On my last job, swept and vac newly finished floor 16' x 26' (HO scheduled it too soon), set down RamBoard and installed coffered ceiling.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

11678 said:


> FWIW floor in my pic was getting patched and refinished.
> HO made bigger mess by prepainting trim.


 Still should cover IMO.


HO paint that makes sense now didn't want to say anything about that.:thumbsup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I did a job years ago. The floor was 60yr old pure white italian marble. Irreplaceable. Worth a gazillion dollars.

I bought heavy commercial carpet underpad. Laid that, then 1/2" plywood on top, all seams duct taped, then heavy craft paper.

One of the concerns is if someone drops something. 

This job coming up I'll lay down the mat and then cover it with cloth painters' tarp. New one. This customer is a clean freak.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

TBF. Have you stretched out your flexeels? Meaning take three foot sections and stretch them till the snapping noise stops. They lay much better and do not coilup after doing so.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> TBF. Have you stretched out your flexeels? Meaning take three foot sections and stretch them till the snapping noise stops. They lay much better and do not coilup after doing so.


That worked for me, I still get a slight bit of coiling. After using my 1/4" rubber hose today in 25 degree temps, I'll take a slightly coiled flexell any day:laughing:



Dave


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have...it helped but they still arn't like a Flex-Zilla


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I streched mine a couple months ago by not removing from trailer when I pulled away. I was way past neighbors house and hose was already at it max length in my drive :blink:. They def lay flat now and are a little longer.


----------



## Fyrzowt (Jul 3, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I streched mine a couple months ago by not removing from trailer when I pulled away. I was way past neighbors house and hose was already at it max length in my drive :blink:. They def lay flat now and are a little longer.


 Is this now your recommended method?:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Fyrzowt said:


> Is this now your recommended method?:whistling


I wouldn't advise it. My air tool pulled everything over in my basement and my compressor was tight up on the wall were the outlet was.


----------



## Fyrzowt (Jul 3, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I wouldn't advise it. My air tool pulled everything over in my basement and my compressor was tight up on the wall were the outlet was.


 Bummer.
Back when I was with the Fire Department, I saw a guy drive the engine away....with the hose still connected to the hydrant. :thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Fyrzowt said:


> Bummer.
> Back when I was with the Fire Department, I saw a guy drive the engine away....with the hose still connected to the hydrant. :thumbup:


That must have been a good one to watch.


----------

